# Looking for orchestral music similar to the second mvt of Bartok's Divertimento



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with music theory, so I apologize for being vague, but I would like to know if there are any works similar to the middle string section of this piece:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBPaNZSTXkc#t=12m32s

Basically, what I'm looking for is the rather "strong", layered chords, starting at the section I've highlighted in the video (especially the chord at 12:39.) I know this is a trait found in a lot of 20th century classical, but I am not too familiar with the repertoire of that period.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly, I think I hear a lot of similar sounding chords in Bach's music, especially vocal. Also check out Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, and Concerto for Orchestra, and maybe listen to some Prokofiev, Mahler, Wagner, and Shostakovich.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

